# Fridge Mate Or Brew Mate?



## Amber Fluid (8/2/11)

I will soon have a fermenting fridge but am now wondering which would be the way to go to do what I want.

Basically I want something to control the temp of a fridge to heat and cool.

Would a Fridge Mate suit my purpose or should I spend the extra few dollars for a Brew Mate?

What is the difference between these 2?

I know there are a lot of people here that have the Fridge Mate but I am yet to see anyone who has the Brew Mate which is why I am asking the question.


----------



## duke55 (8/2/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> I will soon have a fermenting fridge but am now wondering which would be the way to go to do what I want.
> 
> Basically I want something to control the temp of a fridge to heat and cool.
> 
> ...



Fridge mate works really well for me without any problems......I dont know what I did without it. I wish Id got it sooner.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/2/11)

Have a look at the ebay version too

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Aquarium-Digit...=item56423a15f5

$16.75 delivered is super cheap!

Just wired one up for a fridge controller 

Cheers


----------



## argon (8/2/11)

i have a tempmate on my fermenting fridge... never once have i used the heating function. But i live in QLD.

I see that the brewmate has both heating and cooling. Perhaps for you, living in Tas, you'll need both heating and cooling... so if it were me i'd go the brewmate. For the $10 difference it's worth the insurance


----------



## Camo1234 (8/2/11)

The Brew mate can control a heater and the fridge through the one unit and turn each on or off depending on whether the temp goes up or down... If you are in a climate where the night temp is drastically lower than the day temp then this would be the est option.

I just picked up a Brew Mate over the weekend and will be putting down my brew this weekend coming... Mind you I paid extra for one already all wired up with cords etc.... I would kill myself if I tried to wire something up!


----------



## coe-crl (8/2/11)

Cortez is on the money. I've had one of those running for the past year and a bit with no worries.


----------



## Superoo (8/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Have a look at the ebay version too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Aquarium-Digit...=item56423a15f5
> 
> ...




If that is within its quoted specs, its a nice controller.

Might get one and do some tests on it...

cheers...


----------



## matr (8/2/11)

I'd say the Brewmate and the STC-1000 (ebay) are exactly the same unit. They would come out of the same factory in China.

I use one for my mash temps but paid about $28 for mine. Take advantage of the dollar & get one.

Cheers, Mat. 

Edit: Actually they are the same. Just looked at the instructions for the Brewmate - STC-1000 on the top. Get the one from ebay...


----------



## [email protected] (8/2/11)

Yeah i can vouch for the STC 1000 of ebay...i paid $26 a month back, i see you can get them even cheaper now!
Might but another just for the hell of it!
Very easy to wire up, but if you have no idea get a sparky to do it of course.
Theres instructions and a simple diagram around here somewhere


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/2/11)

I can only find a STC - 100 on Ebay and assume you both mean this? I don't think there is an STC 1000 but if there is can you please provide a link as I am having no luck. Also does this do heating as well? I'm in Tassie so am anticipating I will want heating as well considering sometimes temps here can fluctuate quite dramatically at times.

I am leaning toward the $16.75 job from Hong Kong at the moment. Even if it is no good, for that sort of price it maybe worth taking the plunge.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/2/11)

The one I posted the link to is the STC-1000 it can do both heating and cooling i.e. it will have two female sockets to plug into one for cooling and one for heating

I've only wired up mine for cooling 

I also have a fridgemate and much prefer the STC-1000 

Cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> The one I posted the link to is the STC-1000 it can do both heating and cooling i.e. it will have two female sockets to plug into one for cooling and one for heating
> 
> I've only wired up mine for cooling
> 
> ...



lol... I just sent you a PM but you have answered most of what I asked, thanks.
Yep looks like I will order this one then.

Thanks everyone for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## woodwormm (8/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Have a look at the ebay version too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Aquarium-Digit...=item56423a15f5
> 
> ...




my god! how cheap are these getting! 

i think a spare is in order!


----------



## woodwormm (8/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Have a look at the ebay version too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Aquarium-Digit...=item56423a15f5
> 
> ...




super ebay searching skills Cortez...

i usually pride myself on my ebay-ness but i cannot find this item at this price without following your linky...

well done sir

i think it deserves it's own thread!


----------



## Nevalicious (8/2/11)

Yes... I am gonna buy a couple of the $16 jobbies at that cost... I have a MM fridgemate I paid $47 for a year and a half ago. Only complaint is it doesn't do both heat and cool... I've wired it up through switches to be able to control both, but it required extra work that wouldn't be necessary with these little ones... 

Yes indeed, excellent ebay-ness!!

Nev


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/2/11)

I just went to ebay to find it again and couldn't find it  

I just ordered another 2 - I think it's time to replace my adlo controller and if I ever get organised I'll put one through a thermowell into my HLT to controll the immersion heater

Cheers


----------



## NickB (9/2/11)

What type of probes come with the STC 1000? Are they similar to the Tempmate, or the MM with the stainless probe?

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/2/11)

Looks like this







Cheers


----------



## Hogan (9/2/11)

NickB said:


> What type of probes come with the STC 1000? Are they similar to the Tempmate, or the MM with the stainless probe?
> 
> Cheers




The one you'll get with the unit is as shown in the pic ie. plastic cable with 1" sensor on the end. When I bought my STC-1000 I also bought the long ss NTC sensor that MM sells and it works a treat. You cannot connect these to a FridgeMate though.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Superoo (9/2/11)

I have ordered one of these and have a temperature calibrator, will check the accuracy 

if they work ok they seem like damn good value 

cheers...


----------



## DKS (9/2/11)

Hogan said:


> The one you'll get with the unit is as shown in the pic ie. plastic cable with 1" sensor on the end. When I bought my STC-1000 I also bought the long ss NTC sensor that MM sells and it works a treat. You cannot connect these to a FridgeMate though.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




So with the S/Steel probe, they would be suitable as controllers for a herms set up, Yes?
Daz


----------



## NickB (9/2/11)

My thoughts exactly Daz. Should work fine. Looking to replace my Tempmate for this purpose. And even with the additional probe, price looks very appealing.....

Cheers


----------



## woodwormm (9/2/11)

Superoo said:


> I have ordered one of these and have a temperature calibrator, will check the accuracy
> 
> if they work ok they seem like damn good value
> 
> cheers...


from memory somewhere in the instructions for these you can calibrate them....

i was only able to check it off my other cheap big green shed thermometer and they're within 1 degree of each other... close enough for me.


----------



## DKS (9/2/11)

NickB said:


> My thoughts exactly Daz. Should work fine. Looking to replace my Tempmate for this purpose. And even with the additional probe, price looks very appealing.....
> 
> Cheers



Just ordered two. At that price it doesn't matter if its "one of these days I'll get around to it jobs" although still have to get the probes.

Whats up with the Tempmate? Your system seems to work fine.
Actually It was seeing your rig that planted the seed.
Daz


----------



## winkle (9/2/11)

DKS said:


> Just ordered two. At that price it doesn't matter if its "one of these days I'll get around to it jobs" although still have to get the probes.
> 
> Whats up with the Tempmate? Your system seems to work fine.
> Actually It was seeing your rig that planted the seed.
> Daz



Bah, I was just going to say add one for me on your order. Now I'll have to man-up and do it myself <_< .


----------



## Yob (9/2/11)

jumped on board for one myself... ive been talking about it for ages and cant go past that price... 

will I miss the panic at 3 in the arvo at work on a killer summer/winter day when I wonder if I got the settings right on the Timer? I think not... piece of mind for that sort of outlay is priceless  

...assuming I can wire the baby up that is... old man was a sparkie so I know my way round a screwdriver... B)


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/11)

winkle said:


> Bah, I was just going to say add one for me on your order. Now I'll have to man-up and do it myself <_< .



Missed it ny that much.

Just ordered two myself.


----------



## NickB (9/2/11)

DKS said:


> Just ordered two. At that price it doesn't matter if its "one of these days I'll get around to it jobs" although still have to get the probes.
> 
> Whats up with the Tempmate? Your system seems to work fine.
> Actually It was seeing your rig that planted the seed.
> Daz



Daz: My system seems to work fine, but the Tempmate probe is not stainless or waterproof as far as I know, and the way it's currently mounted is less than ideal. Plus, I'll be replacing my Heat Exchanger shortly with a 2200W model 

Perry, if I do order one it will be in the next week or two. Will let you know when and happy to add another to the order.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (9/2/11)

NickB said:


> Daz: My system seems to work fine, but the Tempmate probe is not stainless or waterproof as far as I know, and the way it's currently mounted is less than ideal. Plus, I'll be replacing my Heat Exchanger shortly with a 2200W model
> 
> Perry, if I do order one it will be in the next week or two. Will let you know when and happy to add another to the order.
> 
> Cheers



OK, sounds like a plan :icon_cheers: .


----------



## DKS (9/2/11)

winkle said:


> OK, sounds like a plan :icon_cheers: .




Jeepers!. There could be a world shortage of plastic shortly. 
Good find Cortez Thanks on behalf of many AHBs I'm sure.
Daz


----------



## DUANNE (9/2/11)

just ordered one for myself as well. at that price its definatly time to replace my old analogue controller. looking forward to the ability to do saisons and ales even in the middle of winter without running the freezer flat out. i currently just keep the heater in the freezer on full time for such dutys,wich i think led to the demise of my previous freezer a few months back.thanks for the good find cortez, much appreciated from me.

cheers dwayne


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/2/11)

BEERHOG said:


> just ordered one for myself as well. at that price its definatly time to replace my old analogue controller. looking forward to the ability to do saisons and ales even in the middle of winter without running the freezer flat out. i currently just keep the heater in the freezer on full time for such dutys,wich i think led to the demise of my previous freezer a few months back.thanks for the good find cortez, much appreciated from me.
> 
> cheers dwayne



Slightly OT, but I could never imagine being in a situation where I had to have something capable of heating in order to brew an ale. I wait for winter, just so I can brew anything, really. I want a fridgemate solely to be able to brew - say - between September and April.

That's Qld for you. Even so, it's amazing we all have our battles with temps here, despite living in the same country. ANd those battles aren't the same.

Goomba


----------



## super_simian (10/2/11)

I just ordered one too. Wonder if the seller is surprised at the number of packages they are sending to Australia right now? Or regretting free international postage?


----------



## Hogan (10/2/11)

DKS said:


> So with the S/Steel probe, they would be suitable as controllers for a herms set up, Yes?
> Daz




Yes I have one controlling my HLT and another monitoring my mash temp.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Nevalicious (10/2/11)

Just ordered a couple of the cheapies. When I was first made aware of this deal (thanks Cortez), I reckon they'd sold maybe 15 to 20... Just now when I purchased them, 54 sold... Bets on most are from AHB members!!

Nice


----------



## The Giant (10/2/11)

just bought one 2 

so if i'm correct, postage is free and with the $A so good
i just bought a temp controller for my fridge for $17??????


----------



## tonyt (10/2/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Just ordered a couple of the cheapies. When I was first made aware of this deal (thanks Cortez), I reckon they'd sold maybe 15 to 20... Just now when I purchased them, 54 sold... Bets on most are from AHB members!!
> 
> Nice



Make that 56 Sold!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/2/11)

tonyt said:


> Make that 56 Sold!



Let's hope some poor Chinese kiddy isn't getting beaten for not wiring them up quick enough.

Goomba


----------



## adryargument (10/2/11)

Just grabbed one of the cheapies (Cheers Cortez!)

Tempted to grab another :blink:


----------



## Nevalicious (10/2/11)

Do it... You know you wanna!!


----------



## komodo (10/2/11)

Spewing I just bought 4 extras a couple of weeks ago and paid about an extra $10ea for them!
Ah well shit happens


----------



## Nevalicious (19/2/11)

Well, these were bought up in the first page of this thread, I bought two as did many others. 

Have to say, very impressed recieving goods 8 days after I ordered them from China

Get on board if you haven't!

Haven't tested them yet, but they look just the same as the STC1000 jobs lots of ppl have.

Cheers Cortez for the initial link. 

They've now sold 73 of them, I bet my bottom dollar, half of those went to this site :beerbang: 

Nev


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/2/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Well, these were bought up in the first page of this thread, I bought two as did many others.
> 
> Have to say, very impressed recieving goods 8 days after I ordered them from China




I haven't got mine yet. Maybe the ship sunk crossing Bass Strait!


----------



## Housecat (19/2/11)

Well, as the saying goes, "You snooze, You Lose!"

I hesitated and now I have missed out  

Just did a search and they are all back to normal price with postage extra :angry: 

Maybe the stars will align and it might happen again.

HC


----------



## brettprevans (19/2/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Haven't tested them yet, but they look just the same as the STC1000 jobs lots of ppl have
> Nev


some transvestites look the same as the other gender. Do u recon they are the same just cause they look the same? A closer example to home are all th blokes buying celli look alike taps cause they look similar they must be ok. They rnt. They r crap. 

Just be careful fellas and wire them properly. U may also find u don't get a warranty. I've seen posts of a few blokes buying cheap controllers and them not working and not having any recourse with the eBay seller. 

But hopefully u guys have some luck with rhe units. Though I'm not sure how it's relayed to brewmate v fridgemate. Which btw as pointed out are differant. Fridgemate is cooling only. Brewmate can heat and cool. Just like a tempmate sold by craftbrewer. They both are great for the job they r meant to do. But why spend extra money on a heating/cooling controller if ur not going use heating & cooling. Unless u wire a duel unit up as a portable unit and use it to run say fermenting fridge sometimes and heating other times. Then it's worth the money. 

For what it's worth I have 2 fridgemates for my converted chesty and fermenting fridge and a permenantly wired tempmate for my HLT as i run a 3600W element which draws 15A and the tempmate can handle 20A. brewmate Can only handle 10A I think. Those Chinese units would only be able to handle 10A also


----------



## Yob (19/2/11)

recieved mine yesterday... thyre teeeny!! I expected the unit to be bigger for some reason... now to wire the thing... :blink: 

off to youtube I guess?

anyone localish to Richmond (Vic) have any expertise wiring these in? 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Nevalicious (19/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> some transvestites look the same as the other gender. Do u recon they are the same just cause they look the same? A closer example to home are all th blokes buying celli look alike taps cause they look similar they must be ok. They rnt. They r crap.
> 
> Just be careful fellas and wire them properly. U may also find u don't get a warranty. I've seen posts of a few blokes buying cheap controllers and them not working and not having any recourse with the eBay seller.
> 
> ...



CM

Late night last night at work and to be fully honest, when I got home, my wife shoved them in my face excitedly and said, "Here you are hun, more brewing stuff!"

I had a quick look throught the plastic wrapping, went ok, they're temperature controllers then went and did other things...

On closer inspection, atleast the covers and instructions of the STC and my cheapy units are the same





How do these relate to Fridge Mates or Brewmates, well they dont... Was simply offering an alternative if people wanted it

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/2/11)

I ordered 2 and only 1 arrived today

Wonder where the second one is

Hopefully it'll follow

Mine appears to be the same as the other one I ordered - that's running my kegorator

Cheers


----------



## adryargument (21/2/11)

Still waiting on mine here..


----------



## olde (21/2/11)

Might be a wait, there's plenty of negs on that account re slow/late/no delivery, and also CC fraud on the card used to pay for items from the seller. I'd not let time slip so far you can't do a chargeback.


----------



## Amber Fluid (21/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> some transvestites look the same as the other gender. Do u recon they are the same just cause they look the same? A closer example to home are all th blokes buying celli look alike taps cause they look similar they must be ok. They rnt. They r crap.
> 
> Just be careful fellas and wire them properly. U may also find u don't get a warranty. I've seen posts of a few blokes buying cheap controllers and them not working and not having any recourse with the eBay seller.
> 
> ...




I live in Tassie and need both hot and cold temp control so for only $17 to do both is a bargain for me and if it is no good then I really haven't lost much. Worth taking the risk imo.


----------



## jacknohe (21/2/11)

Just bought a fridge for the purpose of brewing so I'm looking for a temp controller. Looking around on e-bay I've found this which looks similar to what has been posted here, just can't see any model number mentioned. I assume its the same?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Digital-Temper...ZQQcmdZViewItem

Also, I take it that if this unit is advertised for use in an aquarium that the probe is water proof? Any issues with the supplied probe?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (21/2/11)

jacknohe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Digital-Temper...ZQQcmdZViewItem



I own two of them, controlling my fermenting fridge. They're fine.

I also own a CraftBrewer Tempmate, which controls my kegerator. It's also fine.


----------



## The Giant (21/2/11)

Still waiting on mine to
although said was posted on the 11th and they had holidays for the lunar new year or something

like others have said for $17 u cant complain and its worth the punt


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/11)

I received my two today. A ten day turn around from order to arrival is pretty good from HK. Was there a post on this thread relating to the wiring?

Cheers Brad


----------



## Nevalicious (21/2/11)

jacknohe said:


> Just bought a fridge for the purpose of brewing so I'm looking for a temp controller. Looking around on e-bay I've found this which looks similar to what has been posted here, just can't see any model number mentioned. I assume its the same?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Digital-Temper...ZQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also, I take it that if this unit is advertised for use in an aquarium that the probe is water proof? Any issues with the supplied probe?



Jacknohe

See here

$10 cheaper than the link you posted, same unit. I got mine 9 days after ordering

Nev


----------



## [email protected] (22/2/11)

Just ordered mine, had to pay $23 though, I'm jelous of all you lucky sods who got it for $17.


----------



## Amber Fluid (22/2/11)

Will THIS Jiffy Box be big enough to fit the STC-1000 + all wiring?

The dimensions are:

157 x 95 x 53

I am assuming it should be fine but would like confirmation from someone who has already got their temp controller.

Thanks


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/2/11)

Yep

That's the one I used

Cheers


----------



## The Giant (22/2/11)

Anyone found a good wiring instructions link?

Trying to find a previous topic on here


----------



## Amber Fluid (22/2/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Yep
> 
> That's the one I used
> 
> Cheers




Thank you


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/2/11)

The Giant said:


> Anyone found a good wiring instructions link?
> 
> Trying to find a previous topic on here


This wiring diagram is correct

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=702234

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/8/11)

Found these again for US$16.99 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Tempera...=item564557388e

I'm gonna order another one for my new brew stand 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel80 (19/8/11)

Thanks for the thread bump, just grabbed 2 myself.

Paid $50 for a fridgemate delivered, now i can get 2 of these for $33 delivered. 
The mind boggles.

Cheers,
Diesel80




Cortez The Killer said:


> Found these again for US$16.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Tempera...=item564557388e
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick JD (19/8/11)

Diesel80 said:


> Thanks for the thread bump, just grabbed 2 myself.
> 
> Paid $50 for a fridgemate delivered, now i can get 2 of these for $33 delivered.
> The mind boggles.
> ...



They rock. Mine hasn't skipped a beat ... and I've been kinda trying to break it. The relays in them seem pretty solid - initially I babied it a little, now I switch it mid colling cycle, and just turn it off at the wall willy-nilly.


----------



## stux (19/8/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Found these again for US$16.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Tempera...=item564557388e
> 
> ...



Just ordered two


----------



## jameson (19/8/11)

Have any of you seen the temp control for 33.70 goes between the plug and wall? It comes with a submergible prob? Was thinking it looks the go?


----------



## scooza (19/8/11)

Stux said:


> Just ordered two




hi all,
these are the stc 1000?
cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/8/11)

scooza said:


> hi all,
> these are the stc 1000?
> cheers


Yep

Cheers


----------



## scooza (19/8/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Yep
> 
> Cheers



thanks cortez,
just ordered one definetly help here during summer. temps already swinging. (no complaints on the weather though) :icon_cheers:


----------

